# Spring garden vegetables



## poacherjoe (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 11, 2022)

Heck yeah, there's a lot of good eating right there.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice haul looks like somebody is going to be eating good


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 11, 2022)

We had a half acre garden growing up. I hated it. All the kids in town got to eat vegetables from a can or a jar. We had to eat ours from a garden that we had to weed and care for. 

Also, I was an idiot.  

That’s a wheelbarrow of happiness right there.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 11, 2022)

Nice harvest!!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice haul Joe.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice load of veggies Joe!


----------



## poacherjoe (Jun 12, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> We had a half acre garden growing up. I hated it. All the kids in town got to eat vegetables from a can or a jar. We had to eat ours from a garden that we had to weed and care for.
> 
> Also, I was an idiot.
> 
> That’s a wheelbarrow of happiness right there.


Same here,  I was the last of 8 children and we had 13 acres or various fruit and nut trees that we all helped harvest and can and dry  for future consumption. The garden was gigantic and I looked at it as slave labor vs playing. which was way more fun but now I can appreciate all of it. It amazes me how all my younger relatives just love my produce and smoked goodies and that they expect it picked and delivered vs coming by and picking it themselves! The new generation ???lol


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 12, 2022)

Roll that wheelbarrow right on over to my house...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 12, 2022)

Nice haul! Be awhile for us yet. But can't beat the first fresh veggies from the garden!

Ryan


----------

